# pkg upgrade print/pdflib error



## a2d (Jun 9, 2014)

10.0-RELEASE-p2
Have a few ports that need upgrading so I run `pkg upgrade` and get the following error:


```
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'print/pdflib'
pkg: Error while trying to install/upgrade packages, as there are unresolved dependencies:
print/pecl-pdflib: print/pdflib, graphics/php5-gd
```

`pkg version`


```
--
pdflib-7.0.5_2                     =
--
pecl-pdflib-3.0.4                  =
--
php55-gd-5.5.12                    =
--
```

The following only returns pecl-pdflib
`pkg search pdflib`


```
pecl-pdflib-3.0.4
```

Tried going to /usr/port/print/pdflib and doing a `make install`, but was informed it was already installed. Did a `deinstall` and install just for the fun of it. Still can't figure out what's going wrong.
Would appreciate any help/advice.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 9, 2014)

look at this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=46782


----------



## a2d (Jun 10, 2014)

I saw that post when i searched the forums, but i'm not exactly sure how it applies to my issue besides pdflib missing from the pkg repo. Should I try manually upgrading all the packages that need it from /usr/ports or is there some way to make `pkg` see that pdflib is already installed?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2014)

The print/pdflib port can't be packaged due to restrictions. You will have to upgrade it using the port.


```
RESTRICTED= Many odd restrictions on usage and distribution
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 10, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The print/pdflib port can't be packaged due to restrictions. You will have to upgrade it using the port.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



To make it clear, there's nothing that FreeBSD can do about it. The upstream vendor has placed restrictions on redistribution of their software and in this case they prevent redistribution in binary form, as a package in other words.


----------



## a2d (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------

